# FH laid eggs!!!



## pranara (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi
I have 2 FH divided. A female on one side and a male on the other. Female around 7inch and male is 5 inch. This morning the female just laid eggs. I never intended for them to breed. And when i released the barrier, i thought the male was going to fertilize it but instead they started fighting... My question is why did the female lay those eggs and what do i do with them?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

pics pics pics!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

if the male didnt fertilize them then just take em out and wash em down the sink haha but seriously they will be no good if u didnt see him do it directly after the female laid....i have been told that fh's dont always just breed with any female, they are picky on their mates somtimes.......if the female is smaller you can cut a hole in your divider so she can fit and he cant then if he starts being too mean she can run and hide
good luck
kevin


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Can you describe the "fighting"? Have you seen FH's spawn before?? Are you aware that their spawning ritual looks like fighting? They may be a pair. But you may have mistaken fighting for spawning because their spawning routine looks like beating the stuffing out of one another. Lip locking and tail bashing are normal. So just curious


----------



## pranara (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed response. I watched them fight for 15mins to the point when they started getting scars. i stopped it because the female was after the male's eyes... so i assumed they aren't compatible. I have seen FH breed on youtube and seemed more "gentle" than what my tank experienced. anyways i've decided to keep them separate and flush the eggs...


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

just like Jordonsmum said fighting " Lip locking and tail bashing are normal" if you seen fight more then 3 hours (big damage for the body) ,Separate them and wait for few more days and try again,,sometime it may take few more time,,, dont give up, they may okie~
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...-flowerhorn-matching-breeding-2622/#post24257
good luck


----------



## pranara (Dec 27, 2010)

hey pisces
Just to let you know i got them from you. I bought 15 from you last January. I decided to keep two for myself and gave away the rest. The male is around 5inch and showing a lot of pearls and the hump is starting to grow. Unfortunately for the eggs i did get rid of them... maybe when i'm better prepared at this i'll decide to breed them. Anyways thanks again for the fish i really enjoy them


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

pranara said:


> hey pisces
> Just to let you know i got them from you. I bought 15 from you last January. I decided to keep two for myself and gave away the rest. The male is around 5inch and showing a lot of pearls and the hump is starting to grow. Unfortunately for the eggs i did get rid of them... maybe when i'm better prepared at this i'll decide to breed them. Anyways thanks again for the fish i really enjoy them


ho really, i sold many before that!!! sorry i do not remember you!! anyway! do you have pic for them ? would like to see how are they change now!!!
i got 2 have nice pearl and bigger hump , once is around 6" last week just turn all golden colour! and keep the pearl! how about yours ?
there is my baby how they change in these few months
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...olden-flowerorn-growing-aug-13-new-pic-17254/


----------

